

Top Ten Signs That Your Startup is Doomed - Ztrain
http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/12/top-ten-signs-t.html
Portents of doom.
======
johnrob
Honestly, who does any of that stuff. I mean, this is not informative to
anyone who reads hacker news.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Yeah, I thought it was a load of fluff too.

Top Three Signs Your Startup Is Doomed

1) All the founders quit 2) The company goes bankrupt 3) You're not actually
in a startup

------
nanijoe
"You secretly hope that someone else will come along and relieve you of the
sales function."

I don't think that's a sign of doom..heck, you can openly hope someone
relieves you of the sales function, and it still may not be a sign of doom.

